# .Pop up pvc bow stand.



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Anyone got pics of theirs. Saw some when we were in Canada, but cannot remember what site.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have built and used several, I don't think I have any pics. I stopped using PVC because it got brittle in freezing temps and broke when I tried to take it apart. Mine were portable and I would move them often. Probably okay if you leave in place all season.

I just made a big box, and then hung burlap around it and some leafy camo on the front.


----------

